# The 162 tritypes summarised.



## zenomax

*The Mover Shaker 378*.


Combines the focus of the 3, the inspiration of the 7 and the protective qualities of the 8.


Dynamic, focused and positive, with will to make things happen.



Mover Shaker individual tritypes:


378 - The Extrovert. Self assured, outward focused, innovative and bold. Need to be involved with external world to relieve tension and stress. 3w4, SX, SO.


387 - The Achiever. Assertive, self motivated, expeditious. React immediately to any opposition, resist being controlled. 3w4, SX, SO.


738 - The Trailblazer. Creative and focused leader. Likes trying new things, finding new and fun pathways. 7w8, SO, SX.


783 - The Innovator. Direct, focused, assertive and creative. Movers, shakers, rainbow makers. 7w8, SX, SO.


837 - The Entrepreneur. Assertive, innovative and focused, knows how to overcome obstacles. Seeks power but desires autonomy more. 8w7, 8w9, SX, SP.


873 - The Mobilizer. Energetic and focused innovator and leader. Builds through hold on power and inspiring leadership qualities. 8w7, SX, SO.


----------



## zenomax

*The Ambassador 379.*


Combines the focus of the 3, the inspiration if the 7 and the peacefulness of the 9.


Outgoing even if slightly shy, easygoing but success focused.



Ambassador individual tritypes.


379 - The Cool Person. Need to blend in by following (not setting) trends. Positive and diplomatic optimists. 3w2, SO,


397 - The Star. Reflective, optimistic and positive. Willing to change shape in order to fit in with peers, avoids feelings. 3w2, SO.


739 - The Goodwill Ambassador. Positive, upbeat achiever. Needs to be always on the go with practical activity to bring people together. 7w8, SX, SO.


793 - The Networker. Positive motivator, hooking up with people and introducing them to others. Optimistic, but avoids conflict or sweeps it under carpet. 7w8, SO.


937 - The Positive Friend. Extroverted, friendly and positive. Needs friendship, can be narcissistic, full of goodwill. 9w1, SX, SO.


973 - The Facilitator. Brings people together, dynamic and likeable. Sociable, ambitious, friendly and helpful.9w1, SX, SO.


----------



## zenomax

*The Scholar 458.*


Combines the originality of 4, the wisdom of 5 and the protective qualities of 8.


An intuitive, strategic thinker, who likes understanding people.

Scholar individual tritypes:


458 - The Independent Thinker. Tough minded, opinionated and analytical. Blunt, hate ignorance, seeks to understand what makes people tick. 4w3, 4w5, SX, SP.


485 - The Seeker. Passion for exploring and finding the hidden meaning in things. Subject to strong feelings about their thoughts and emotions. 4w5, SX.


548 - The Hermeticist. Reactive, temperamental and subject to flux. Introverted, emotional, intense, visceral anger can explode. 5w4, SX, SP.


584 The Iconoclast. Original, independent, temperamental. Visionaries with practical abilities to make it happen, but can be narcissistic and violent. 5w4, 5w6 (counterphobic), SX.


845 - The Strategic Thinker. Introverted and detached, but strategic and emotionally astute thinker. Headstrong, introspective problem solver, sometimes cynical. 8w9, SP, SX.


854 - The Scholastic Solver. Intellectual, artsy and self confident. Introversion and reserve help in building up solution before releasing it to the world. Balanced wings, SP.


----------



## zenomax

*The Contemplative 459*


Combines the originality of 4, the wisdom of 5 and the peacefulness of the 9.


Self aware, reflective, shy and reserved.

Contemplative individual tritypes:


459 - The Withdrawn Introvert. Artisan, intellectual but withdraws into self more than any other type. Shy and accepting, often have trouble establishing clear self image.


495 - The Recluse. Shy, conflict avoiding, anger avoiding thinker. Reclusive, deep, emotional, but move away from things as a strategy.


549 - The Deep Dreamer. Shy, fragile, romantic, with rich inner world. Introspective, dreamy avoidant but insightful. 5w4, SP, SX.


594 - The Imaginative Loner. Modest, discrete, relaxed and casual, hiding deep inner realm. Fantastical, imaginative, passive with bohemian charm. 5w4, SP.


945 - The Peaceful Meditator. Shy, sensitive, introverted, and contemplative. Withdrawn and reserved, peace abiding. 9w1, SP.


954 - The Peaceseeker. Withdrawn, intellectual peace seeker. Abhors conflict, keeps own company, depth of thought and emotion. 9w1, SP.


----------



## zenomax

*The Truth Teller. 468*.


Combines the originality of 4, the supportive qualities of 6 and the protective qualities of 8.

Intense and emotional, sensitive to inconsistencies.

Individual truth teller tritypes:


468 - The Hothead. Sensitive and intuitive, but impulsive and emotional. Highly reactive, take offence easily, rebellious. 4w5, counterphobic 6, SX.


486 - The Confronter. Assertive, impulsively reacts to perceived threats. Anger, rebellion and defending causes. 4w3, 4w5, Counterphobic 6, SX.


648 - The Reactor. Edgy, rebellious, direct and reactive to issues of security. Uses intuition to jump to conclusions, decides impulsively whether to react with force. 6w7, SX.


684 - The Independence Fighter. Reactive, creative, heroic in nature. Independent and intense. 6w7, SP, SX.


846- The Warrior. Confrontational, takes charge, looks for solutions. Intense, rebellious but realistic in outlook. 8w7, SX, SO.


864 - The Strongman/woman. Reactive, protective and loyal. When security threatened, emotional response with overwhelming force. 8w7, 8w9, SX.


----------



## zenomax

*The Seeker 469.*


Combines the originality of 4, the supportive qualities of 6 and the peacefulness of the 9.


Original, sensitive, needing peer affirmation.


Individual seeker tritypes:


469 - The Anxious Individualist. Highly intuitive, dutiful, but full of doubt. Want to be different and authentic whilst feeling shame about that difference.


496 - The Truth Seeker. Emotive, deep feeling, truth seeker. Push and pull between individualism and merging with the crowd.


649 - The Doubter. Emotional, uncertain, will seek multiple sources of confirmation before making a decision. Will not disclose own opinion unless triggered by anger.


694 - The Peace Seeker. Hidden, inhibited, peace loving. Afraid of making a mistake, afraid of revealing an opinion.


946 - The Avoider. Intuitive, inquisitive but highly anxious. Will seek to deflect attention whilst wanting to stand out as an individual.


964 - The Indecisive. Avoid conflict by not seeking or expressing opinion. Plagued by indecision, try to ignore conflict in hope it will go away.


----------



## zenomax

*The Messenger 478.*


Combines the originality of the 4, the inspiration of the 7 and the protective qualities of the 8.


Unconventional, passionate, on the cutting edge.

Individual messenger tritypes:


478 - The Intense Individualist. Assertive, individualistic and optimistic. Emphasis on inspiration, freedom and diversity.


487 - The Attention Seeker. Craves attention and affirmation, make demands on themselves. Needs to be seen by others as highly original, unique.


748 - The Originator. Flamboyant, cutting edge, first to see things, needs to get message out. Follows own muse, original and immovable. 7w6, 7w8, SX, SP.


784 - The Curve Surfer. Direct, original, independent and creative. Moody and non conformist, powerful, original visionary. 7w8, SX.


847 - The Non Conformist. Passionate, visionary, innovative and freedom seeking. Extroverted, moody, often eccentric. 8w7, SX, SP.


874 - The Discoverer. Optimistic, fast paced and creative. Enthusiastic, always in the cusp of the new, loves passing discoveries on. 8w7, SX.


----------



## zenomax

*The Gentle Spirit 479.*


Combines the originality of the 4, the inspiration of the 7 and the peacefulness of the 9.


Gentle, idealistic, healing and artful.

Individual Gentle Spirit tritypes:


479 - The Etherealist. Creative, intuitive, magical and imaginative. Wispy, ethereal and soft spoken, with fluid but brittle sense of self. 4w5, SP.


497 - The Gentle Healer. Positive, accepting, peaceful. Healing qualities despite tendency to merge into the background. 4w5, SP.


749 - The Bard. Elusive, fluid, positive and gentle. Forward looking, hidden depths, imagination and whim play a role.


794 - The Gentle Positivist. Innovative, but self doubting and withdrawing as defence. Focus on positivity, gentle help, the looming future.


947 - The Nostalgicist. Depth, beauty and harmonic resonance, balanced against bittersweet feelings and melancholy. Gentle, nostalgic.


974 - The Selfdoubter. Combines aesthetics with feelings of valuelessness, helpful, fun but withdrawing. Fear rejection from displays of negativity.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

This is great...Thank you for posting it up. I vote that this thread gets stickied.


----------



## intrasearching

I also vote that this thread gets stickied. It is very neat and concise. And, of course, the summative descriptions appear to be very accurate.


----------



## kaleidoscope

I personally don't see the purpose in typing according to key words. Tritype and fixes go a lot deeper than that. Why is it that, just because there's an 8 fix, suddenly the tritype description is a lot more flattering and includes words like "dominant", "assertive", "go-getter" while 461 gets keywords like "dutiful", "disciplined". No wonder everyone's going to type as an 8 fixer. 

478 - *The Intense Individualist. Assertive, individualistic and optimistic*. Emphasis on inspiration, *freedom *and diversity.
479 - The Etherealist. *Creative, intuitive, magical and imaginative*. Wispy, ethereal and soft spoken, with fluid but brittle sense of self. 
471 - *The Idealist. Idealistic visionaries* on mission to create. Self critical, *need to see ideals manifested in reality, but always fall short.*

I relate to all of these combinations for different reasons (see bolded). And why can't someone have all these characteristics comprised in one tritype? Creative, intuitive, idealistic, assertive, optimistic, intense.. 

I just don't buy it. It's overly simplified so people could type themselves quickly, but it's by no means accurate.


----------



## Paradigm

kaleidoscope said:


> I just don't buy it. It's overly simplified so people could type themselves quickly, but it's by no means accurate.


Thank you for saying this.

I wouldn't doubt if many people used this thread as yet another excuse for mistyping. Obviously it'd be user error rather than data error, but some things are best left alone. Such tiny descriptions are way too prone to the Forer Effect.


----------



## zenomax

I agree that it is a gross oversimplification.

My issue is that unless we are the Fauvres and have all this built up information, based on countless interviews and questionnaires, then we don't have the luxury of having the detail in front of us.

I wanted to set these down as a starting point, not as a fait accompli of description. 

My hope is that members will be willing to critique, expand on, challenge. Only in this way can we hope to build up an understanding of the tritypes - at least until the Fauvres release something more insightful than they have to date.


----------



## leafling

At the level it's at, it's not helpful at all. As you know, the descriptions are too short and simplified. As a 649, I can relate to almost all of its variants. I can even relate to other tritype descriptions.

To start, what should be emphasized is the core type. So, 649 vs 946 for example. They are at the core, different types. One has 6 motivations, the other has 9 motivations. Then it should be explained, how do the 4 and 9 fixes affect the 6? And then, how do the 4 and 6 fixes affect the 9? They will be similar on the surface, but we have to delve deeper and see what really sets them apart.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Praying Mantis

Well, this could be built up little by little. It'll be something like Wikipedia -- people edit, people add in what they know, discuss about these things (like TvTropes). And if we do persist long enough, and without losing focus these descriptions could turn out into fully fleshed out paragraphs.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Seems to be a whole lot of generalizations..How unusual


----------



## Figure

A for effort from the poster, C+ for execution from the Fauvres. 

If you asked David or Katherine about this, they would likely tell you they did the research with words frequently used, and that the patterns speak for themselves. It's not this part of the research I take issue with - there are certainly patterns between people with the same tritype that can be documented and reliably noticed again and again. Tritype does exist, and tritype does create a serious blind spot for each type - but tritype is *not *easy to trace, *does *run into intererence with the core type's wing and lines of connection, and *cannot* be reliably tested and understood in minutes. Especially not with a set of cards with pictures on them, and especially not with puffball type descriptions like the above. 

It was incredibly valuable to be able to trace one of my most significant screwups of my life to a blindspot (as now, I know how to never let it happen again), but it took over 3 years to figure out why it happened in the first place. That's why tritype is an excellent weapon. 

It is not, however, as simple as a set of 5 adjectives. *You have to treat it the exact same way* *you do as your core type, instincts included. *I found it much more helpful to read the instinct/core type descriptions and determine tritype from there.


----------



## mushr00m

Fixes manifest themselves in such diverse ways that is incompatible with the OP's approach. It is a rather crude and cheap way to classify complex type issues and im trying to be polite here . I don't know if there is a way of combining fixes into full descriptions tbh, just my $2.


----------



## Bluity

I don't see the need for this thread. Madhatter's tritype thread is a bit messier but has more information on each archetype. And neither thread goes into detail on how fixes affect the core, which is sorely needed.


----------



## hal0hal0

Figure said:


> *It is not, however, as simple as a set of 5 adjectives*. *You have to treat it the exact same way* *you do as your core type, instincts included. *I found it much more helpful to read the instinct/core type descriptions and determine tritype from there.


Yup, with enneagram, I think it's too easy to get distracted by "keywords" and oversimplify the theory by fixating on terms like withdrawn, reactive, positive outlook, etc.. That's why I mistyped at 459 for such a long time. It took me a while (like a whole year) to understand what people meant by "you have to look *past *the words." It is in the core neuroses and the defense mechanisms that surround/insulate the core insecurities that make up a type.

I think 146 can easily be just as frustrated as the so-called "triple-frustration" of 147; I could argue that 146 is even MORE frustrated than 147, depending on how we define the word.

My guess is that a 147 has a more instant gratification sort of frustration; the 7 would give a restlessness and constant striving for the next thing, the new thing and the better thing. Maybe a bit more impatient, like a child picking up one toy, getting bored, and looking at what it doesn't have. A 146 can certainly "jump around" in that same restless sort of way, but the *reasoning *behind the action may be different—the 6 might be searching more for a support system to latch onto—something in which to place its faith.

Now that I think about it, 146 could very well be "more frustrating than triple-frustration" because the 6's doubting tendencies could really be amplified/exacerbated by 1's adherence to principles combined with 4's tendency to fantasize/idealize. At the end of the day, however, it really depends on the individual more so than the "type." 

And yes, I'm ignoring core type here (blasphemy!), b/c otherwise I'll be here all night.

I think the usefulness of tritype lies in the _*interplay *_between the core and fixes, as well as the blind spots, like you said. Sometimes, the different centers conflict (i.e., id vs. ego vs. superego) and sometimes, they reinforce each other (i.e., 468's "triple reactivity"). And on a more positive note, they can benefit from each other and compensate for each others' weakness. That said, typing oneself based on tritype descriptions is not the best practice—especially without understanding each of the 9 types' core fixations. I would say that tritype descriptions like the Fauvres' may contribute to the "Forer Effect" sometimes observed.


----------

